# Retro Ride: 1987 Kestrel 4000



## crossracer01 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the walk down memory lane. That bike was an amazing an unheard of piece of kit back then. Small correction, lemond won with a version of the Scott clip on bars. These DH (or death handlebars) where an earlier tri version. 
Great little article. Thanks.


----------

